# Conformation Chart



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Conformation Chart I found.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

OOO! That would be super helpful- is there a way to embiggify it?


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Heroes Conformation | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I couldn't remember who posted it on Facebook to grab it. So I saved it to my flickr


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice chart  Here's a bigger version of it 

In case the link doesn't work-

```
http://friesianworld.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/conformation.jpg
```


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/4h7933/$FILE/f_conform.pdf


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

This is AWESOME I'd love to see one on just their head/necks too! My colt has terrible "face conformation" with serious protruding jaw - would love to get an x-ray of his whole head. 
So cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the post! Will be using that chart for sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Definitely gonna save that, thanks!


----------

